# Black Friday Meldahl Sauger



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Fished below Meldahl Dam Black Friday. 4 of us caught our limit, 40. Sizes varied, but the ones we kept were really nice ones. Avg was 14-16". but had 4 at 20", good 4lb fish. All fish caught on blade baits. My best day ever for sauger. Water temps were 48 and high winds causing 3-4' rollers on the river and dropping temps made it uncomfortable, but it was worth it.
Bassky


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Awesome...We have been gettin them farther north but not alot of big ones....mostly 12-14in with some 16-18in mixed in, but we have got 4 walleye in the last week, one being just shy of 7lb, and one a little over 5lb...


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

we very rarely get any walleye below Meldahl. That is a nice walleye anywhere!! We caught probably around 125 or so.


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

What color blade baits did you guys use at Meldahl?


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

That is an awesome day of sauger fishing. We fished below Winfield Dam on the Kanawha River in WV, which is the first dam above the Ohio, on black Friday and never got the first bite between 6 guys. The wind was howling.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

anything shiny, silver, gold, bronze, blue, they all caught them.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I was fishing from shore with my boy and my buddy on Saturday. The cold front had already come through. I knew fishing would be tough, but we still caught some fish. 10 sauger and 2 white bass. The one sauger my buddy caught was a real nice one, had some shoulders to it. All our fish came on a Flitterbait fished with a lift drop retrieve off the bottom.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Went to the Ohio side of Medahl with my son and 2 cousins last week and we caught 0 sauger. Not sure which side (ohio or ky) is better especially now that construction is going on at the ky side. Can anyone offer some advice ?


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Try getting closer to the locks at the dam. Less rocks and won't snag up as much. There is a big mud flat there. You should pick some up there!


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app
Testing 123, to make sure I get this via email


----------

